# Choosing the best MA Filmmaking Program for Documentaries.  Goldsmiths or UCL?



## docfilmmaker12 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi!  I'm shortlisted for a full-time scholarship award in the UK and now I have to pick the postgraduate program I would like to join.  I'm keen on programs that focus on documentary filmmaking and so far I've narrowed down to 2 choices:  *Goldsmiths* (MA Filmmaking--Screen Documentary Pathway) and *UCL* (MA Ethnographic and Documentary Filmmaking).  

They both to have their pros and cons and now I'm really having a hard time picking my top choice.  I've already received an unconditional offer from Goldsmiths, I'm just waiting on UCL (University College London), which I hope will be positive as well.

Can anyone who has attended any of these programs give some input?  Thank you!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 11, 2018)

Unfortunately we don't seem to have a lot of members that attend non-US film schools. But please keep us updated on what you decide! Hopefully you can be a good resource for future applications to both schools.


----------



## xLorenzoM (Apr 12, 2018)

docfilmmaker12 said:


> Hi!  I'm shortlisted for a full-time scholarship award in the UK and now I have to pick the postgraduate program I would like to join.  I'm keen on programs that focus on documentary filmmaking and so far I've narrowed down to 2 choices:  *Goldsmiths* (MA Filmmaking--Screen Documentary Pathway) and *UCL* (MA Ethnographic and Documentary Filmmaking).
> 
> They both to have their pros and cons and now I'm really having a hard time picking my top choice.  I've already received an unconditional offer from Goldsmiths, I'm just waiting on UCL (University College London), which I hope will be positive as well.
> 
> Can anyone who has attended any of these programs give some input?  Thank you!



Hey, so at one point I was considering doing film school in London. All the schools didn't seem very helpful though as when I emailed them for information it took ages for them to get back. My mom's side of my family lives in London so I go there a lot.

I randomly I visited Goldsmith's when I was in London in December. It seemed interesting but I never got a chance to go inside the building or anything. The interior seemed like a mini Hogwarts but idk I didn't really get the best vibe when I was there. I know this doesn't help at all but I thought I'd just throw in my $0.02.

The NFTS has the most notoriety in London so I'd check there first.


----------

